# Memory Lane 2016 April 21-23



## sm2501 (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## bikebozo (Feb 22, 2016)

here,and will be there ,


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm looking forward to meeting all of you in person.


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyone who is on the fence about going to this meet, should just go! It's a great time with lots of great people. Lots of great bikes and parts.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 23, 2016)

This will be my 13th year in a row at ML and AA, always a great time. It is not just about what you sell and buy but meeting other collectors and making friends. I have bought a lot of bikes just meeting and talking to other collectors and finding out they have that special bike at their house.
Networking............
Dan


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 12, 2016)

I will be there this year.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 13, 2016)

i will be there to . looks like a big one this year. !!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2016)

My rooms are booked!


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2016)

If anyone needs a bike picked up at the Copake auction and delivered to Memory Lane (or Ann Arbor), I have space available. Fees vary depending on bike or bikes, and size. I have been doing this for years without any problems, and lots of happy customers. If you are interested in having me pick up a bike, you need to let me know no later than April 13th. I have had people call me in the middle of the auction, and ask after they won a bike. That will be too late. I will and always do run out of room. So don't wait too long.

Catfish


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone on here  bringing 59-62 Jaguars ?


----------



## Cheezer (Apr 5, 2016)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Anyone on here  bringing 59-62 Jaguars ?



I will be bringing a red Jag mk 4 i think it's a 1962, rough shape.


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Apr 5, 2016)

catfish said:


> If anyone needs a bike picked up at the Copake auction and delivered to Memory Lane (or Ann Arbor), I have space available. Fees vary depending on bike or bikes, and size. I have been doing this for years without any problems, and lots of happy customers. If you are interested in having me pick up a bike, you need to let me know no later than April 13th. I have had people call me in the middle of the auction, and ask after they won a bike. That will be too late. I will and always do run out of room. So don't wait too long.
> 
> Catfish



I put a couple bids in on some 20" bikes - see you at Memory Lane either way.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone know what time it will be going until Friday? I'd like to leave work a few hours early and drive down. It's about an hour and a half from where I'm at. I just want to make sure to leave early enough to get to check it out. Rather not take a full day off unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Anyone know what time it will be going until Friday? I'd like to leave work a few hours early and drive down. It's about an hour and a half from where I'm at. I just want to make sure to leave early enough to get to check it out. Rather not take a full day off unless absolutely necessary.




All day. Till it gets dark. And it'll be open Saturday too.


----------



## OhioJones (Apr 10, 2016)

catfish said:


> All day. Till it gets dark. And it'll be open Saturday too.




Much obliged. Would prefer to get down there Friday as the flyer says that it's only a half day Saturday. Plus, I work Saturday, too! The joys of machining. ha! I'm already getting rather anxious. Be my first trip down there, as well as the AA meet up here. I missed last years by about a month when I picked up my first bicycle.


----------



## bashton (Apr 11, 2016)

Cant wait! Anyone bringing in any NON Schwinn N.O.S. Muscle Bikes? I'm a cash buyer and will be at ML and AA!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member/Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Not NOS but a pretty nice, original, first year (1968) WF Buzz Bike--$225. V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL (Apr 11, 2016)

I will be going to ML from Copake if anyone needs a bike transported.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 12, 2016)

JOEL said:


> I will be going to ML from Copake if anyone needs a bike transported.
> 
> View attachment 304502



 see you at memory lane joel   from bicycle larry


----------



## ratrodzrcool (Apr 12, 2016)

As of now I'll have my build off bike at Ann Arbor if anyone is interested and its for sale  Or Memory Lane maybe???





Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2016)

catfish said:


> If anyone needs a bike picked up at the Copake auction and delivered to Memory Lane (or Ann Arbor), I have space available. Fees vary depending on bike or bikes, and size. I have been doing this for years without any problems, and lots of happy customers. If you are interested in having me pick up a bike, you need to let me know no later than April 13th. I have had people call me in the middle of the auction, and ask after they won a bike. That will be too late. I will and always do run out of room. So don't wait too long.
> 
> Catfish




My truck is all booked up. I am out of space going to Memory Lane.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 14, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> see you at memory lane joel   from bicycle larry



 her is some stuff i am bring to memory lane


----------



## Pedalin Past (Apr 15, 2016)

JOEL said:


> I will be going to ML from Copake if anyone needs a bike transported.
> 
> View attachment 304502



Headed to Memory Lane on Tuesday, Let me know if you need anything from the shop....Paul....


----------



## rodeo1988 (Apr 15, 2016)

Just wondering if there is gonna be anything good on Saturday the 23rd,  I'm thinking about to go there Saturday and Sunday to Ann Arbor Mi, for the biggest, what the experience people recommend?, Thinking about ti drive 8 Hours to Ann Arbor and 7 to MLC, any suggestions??


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Best days for MLC are Thursday and Friday. People start packing Sat to head to Ann Arbor. Depends on what you collect but if you like nice ballooner stuff you need to be there those two days. My experience with AA is that you get ballooner leftovers and a bunch of road bikes although if you really look there is always a goody or two to be had. V/r Shawn


----------



## bashton (Apr 16, 2016)

If there is anyway you can get to both, you should. People come at various times at ML starting even Wednesday. 

For  Ann Arbor, get there at 7am when the gate opens and get ready for some serious walking! I'll be in the fourth barn right on the end nearest the outside spots with 8 Krates including a virtually new/unrestored '71 Cotton, several N.O.S off brand Muscle Bikes and a few others!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member; Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## rodeo1988 (Apr 16, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Best days for MLC are Thursday and Friday. People start packing Sat to head to Ann Arbor. Depends on what you collect but if you like nice ballooner stuff you need to be there those two days. My experience with AA is that you get ballooner leftovers and a bunch of road bikes although if you really look there is always a goody or two to be had. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn,,


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 19, 2016)

See you guys Thursday morning


----------

